# Cold Smoking?



## Shady (Oct 28, 2011)

So I am counting the days until i can order a Lang 36. One thing that i cannot seem to find by searching is people using smokers like a Lang to cold smoke. I was thinking that maybe instead of lighting a fire just throw a AMNSP in the firebox but i don't know if that would produce enough smoke. Does anyone cold smoke in a Lang or Wood smoker?

Ryan


----------



## raymo76 (Oct 28, 2011)

I intend to try and cold smoke in my Lang. When I will try it I have no clue, wish I could be of more help to ya but I'm in the middle of my first smoke on my 36. I haven't heard much talk of anyone trying it on their Lang. Ben had mentioned to me to get some dry ice and put it under the grate on the baffle to cold smoke.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 28, 2011)

I think you could just put an AMNPS on the baffle and that would do it. Put whatever your cold smoking on the grate with no fire in the fire box.


----------



## tjohnson (Oct 28, 2011)

I've seen a few guys use a small charcoal fire, and place a couple chunks infront of the fire.

I tried "Cold Smoking" in my New Pellet Grill this week, and it worked AWESOME!!!

Your Lang 36 is about the same size, and perform about the same.

I placed an AMNPS in a few different areas inside my New Pellet Smoker, under the grate

The far left side, over the fire pot and the far right side.

The AMNPS performed good at all locations, but placing it to the far left side or over the fire pot performed the best, with good circulation inside the smoker.  Placing the AMNPS to the far right side, caused most of the smoke to escape out the exhaust.

Todd

Here's a few pics:


----------



## hwynboy (Nov 3, 2011)

I talked to Ben Lang about this and he said this is how you do it.  You make a small fire in the fire box, just enough to get the wood smoking.  You dont want TBS, instead you want the fire to sputter along so you get more smoke.  Under your cooking grates put dry ice in there and you should be good to go.  I asked him about cheese and he said that's the way he recommends doing it.  Hope that helps for any Lang owners!!! Ben is phenomenal.


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 4, 2011)

hwynboy said:


> I talked to Ben Lang about this and he said this is how you do it.  You make a small fire in the fire box, just enough to get the wood smoking.  You dont want TBS, instead you want the fire to sputter along so you get more smoke.  Under your cooking grates put dry ice in there and you should be good to go.  I asked him about cheese and he said that's the way he recommends doing it.  Hope that helps for any Lang owners!!! Ben is phenomenal.




That's almost word for word what he told me, have you tried it yet? I have so many other things I want to cook right now that cheese just keeps getting bumped back.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 4, 2011)

You can do cheese in a cardboard box if you want. I would use the AMNPS like Todd described.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 4, 2011)

Ryan, I have a Tejas with a Verticle box at the opposite end from the SFB-







I intend to try cold smoking this Autumn/Winter. I may be too hot for it and have to go to plan "AMNPS", I'll have to

beg for my allowance again
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  but it would be worth it in the long run.

Be fun trying ,


----------

